# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الأطفال يفهمون ما تقوله الأمهات من نبرة الصوت

## عفاف الهدى

*الأطفال يفهمون ما تقوله الأمهات من نبرة الصوت*

 
الأطفال يفهمون ما تقوله أمهاتهم من نبرة الصوت وليست اللغة
لندن - ( ي ب أ)
يفهم الأطفال ما تقوله أمهاتهم من نبرة أصواتهن وطريقة نطقهن للكلام بغض النظر عن اللغة التي يستخدمنها. 
وأفادت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية ان دراسة جديدة أعدها علماء من كلية علم النفس في جامعة "كارديف" أظهرت ان أطفالاً في السنة الأولى من العمر تفاعلوا بالطريقة نفسها عند سماع أصوات أمهاتهم سواء تكلمن بالإنكليزية أو اليونانية. 
وأثبتت الدراسة ما تعرفه الأمهات منذ وقت طويل وهو ان الأطفال يفهمون نبرة أصواتهن وليس الكلمات. 
وراقب الباحثون الأطفال فيما ينظرون إلى أمهاتهم وهن يحركن ألعاباً وينطقن بكلمات مثل "هناك" و"للأسف". 
ودرس الباحثون ردات فعل الأطفال تجاه صوت أمهاتهم عندما تكلمن بالإنكليزية ومن ثم اليونانية وإنما بالنبرة عينها. 
وقالت المعدة الرئيسية للدراسة الدكتورة ميريديث غاتيس "ما يظهره هذا العمل هو ان الأولاد يمكن أن يفهموا من نبرة الصوت"، ما يعني انه يمكن إخفاء الشتائم والغضب عن الأولاد إذا نطقوا بنبرة صوت هادئة. 
واعتبرت غاتيس ان "هذه الدراسة تظهر انه لا يجب أن يقلق الأهل كثيراً بشأن ما يقولونه وإنما أن يعيروا اهتماماً لنبرتهم".

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طرح مفيد ومهم
تسسلمي خية ع النقل
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
ودي ..*

----------

